# Intelligence Folks?



## IntelGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hows it going all? One of the reasons that I joined this site was to be able to network with other Army Intelligence Soldiers, specifically those supporting SOF. So...how many intel folks do we have here? 35F here...leg variety...SGT type...regular Army...lol.


----------



## car (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard!

I'm a 35Z.


----------



## IntelGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

Hooah!. Wouldn't happen to be in NoVa would you?


----------



## moobob (Apr 15, 2008)

There's a bunch of intel dudes on here.

35M here.


----------



## IntelGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

^Awesome. Thats good to know.


----------



## car (Apr 15, 2008)

IntelGuy said:


> Hooah!. Wouldn't happen to be in NoVa would you?



Yep.


----------



## IntelGuy (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah, I may have worked in the same building as you then...


----------



## RetPara (Apr 19, 2008)

Retired.  96B5P.....   Car probably still has my teeth marks in his ass.....


----------



## car (Apr 19, 2008)

RetPara said:


> Retired.  96B5P.....   Car probably still has my teeth marks in his ass.....



Don't get me telling stories about bailing your ass out......


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Intel guys?*

Max Power, but he's still in training.


----------



## Swill (Apr 20, 2008)

How did I miss this thread?

Swill, present.


----------



## car (Apr 20, 2008)

Swill said:


> How did I miss this thread?
> 
> Swill, present.



:uhh: Welcome.....:doh:


----------



## sfmike (Apr 5, 2011)

Former 96B4svs and 11F4svs.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 5, 2011)

sfmike said:


> Former 96B4svs and 11F4svs.



FYI.. This thread is 3 years old and the author has since left the site whether it be from inactivity or by request. . LOL


Start a new thread to continue if you wish .. loads of Int folk on the Site.


----------

